# CANON FOCUS BOX - WHICH MODEL?



## bergstrom (Apr 20, 2017)

Was at a wedding 2 weeks ago and saw a guy with canon dslr doing video. He was focusing, looking at the lcd screen, but there was a large box on the right, zoomed in on the subject, while the remainder of the LCD was the wide shot. what model of canon was it? I have a 5d3 and it doesn't have this, so its a model after that I presume. 

Thanks.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 20, 2017)

bergstrom said:


> Was at a wedding 2 weeks ago and saw a guy with canon dslr doing video. He was focusing, looking at the lcd screen, but there was a *large fox* on the right, zoomed in on the subject, while the remainder of the LCD was the wide shot. what model of canon was it? I have a 5d3 and it doesn't have this, so its a model after that I presume.
> 
> Thanks.



That was the Fox-Force-Five model... a very limited Tarantino edition.


----------



## bergstrom (Apr 25, 2017)

anyone know what Canon model it was, of the recent releases?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 25, 2017)

Would it have been something like this?

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092989-REG/lilliput_665op_665_o_p_peaking_focus_video.html


----------



## NorbR (Apr 25, 2017)

Sounds like the Magic Lantern "Magic Zoom". 
That's one of the most widely supported Magic Lantern features, so it could have been a number of models ...

http://wiki.magiclantern.fm/userguide#magic_zoom


----------



## bergstrom (Apr 25, 2017)

NorbR said:


> Sounds like the Magic Lantern "Magic Zoom".
> That's one of the most widely supported Magic Lantern features, so it could have been a number of models ...
> 
> http://wiki.magiclantern.fm/userguide#magic_zoom



yes that looks like it, thanks. I didn't ask the guy about it, I just saw another box appear on the lcd and he was focusing with that. Thanks so much. It would be great if Canon actually incorporated something like this into future models.


----------



## coffee_king (May 24, 2017)

Its Magic Lantern, just download it for free and use it, its brilliant.


----------

